# Egd And Dilation



## AKALLOO (Dec 15, 2008)

Anyone out there, how do you code EGD with dilation.  I see a code that says "insertion of guide wire (43248") and "with balloon dilation" (43249)


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Dec 15, 2008)

43248 states "dilation over guidewire" in which the guidewire is inserted and the endoscope removed before dilation (43248).  If a guidewire is not used then the dilation is performed with the endoscope still in place (43249).  At least that's the way I understand the codes.
Lisa


----------



## j.berkshire (Dec 15, 2008)

AKALLOO said:


> Anyone out there, how do you code EGD with dilation.  I see a code that says "insertion of guide wire (43248") and "with balloon dilation" (43249)



What type of dilator is used and what is dilated?  There are different codes for type and for esophageal or gastric outlet dilation.


----------



## iluvicd9 (Jan 13, 2009)

I agree with J. Berkshire.  There are many codes.  We usually use 43245 for with dilation of gastric outlet for obstruction.


----------

